# M performance exhaust



## taxguru (Jan 17, 2012)

Does anyone know if any of the m3's at the performance center have the performance exhaust on them? I have my delivery coming up in the next month or so and would love to hear the exhaust on an actual car.... Internet sound clips only can show so much... Thanks!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

taxguru said:


> Does anyone know if any of the m3's at the performance center have the performance exhaust on them? I have my delivery coming up in the next month or so and would love to hear the exhaust on an actual car.... Internet sound clips only can show so much... Thanks!


We've got one M3 that has it installed, but it is not always here. Ask one of us if you can take a listen to it when you are here, and if it is on site we will try to accomodate :thumbup:.


----------



## taxguru (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks Jonathan! One more question if you don't mind? My car, according to the shipping line's website, cleared customs yesterday and was released. I'm assuming it should only be a couple weeks to my PC redelivery? I'm really flexible on the day and would love take the first available - don't really care to have it on a Friday. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

You're welcome... 

Your vehicle will need to clear Customs and the BMW VDC before your re-delivery date can be scheduled. Once the VDC notifies us that it has been released and we can determine when your vehicle will arrive at our facility, your CA will receive an email with the first available re-delivery date we can offer.


----------



## Albmain (Mar 27, 2009)

I-Won-Today said:


> We've got one M3 that has it installed, but it is not always here. Ask one of us if you can take a listen to it when you are here, and if it is on site we will try to accomodate :thumbup:.


Silly questions but is this something we should ask for in advance via email or just the morning of our delivery?


----------



## taxguru (Jan 17, 2012)

Albmain said:


> Silly questions but is this something we should ask for in advance via email or just the morning of our delivery?


I asked when I got there and they showed me the one that had it on there (one of the white ones with the stripes on it). There were A LOT of activities going on and the car was in use most of the day, however during lunch I asked one of the instructors again about it and he took me out there to let me hear it. This was after my M5 hot lap, which I had before lunch, and much to my surprise the instructure said "you really can't get a true idea about the sound until you're in the car, so lets go..." He ended up taking me on another hot lap in the M3 and let me tell you - it was even better than the M5 lap. The M5 is a BEAST but so much bigger of a car. The M3 in the hands on someone who really knows what he's doing was AWESOME! and I mean AWESOME... Even the instructor let out a laugh during the run and said "I love this..." He really, really took it to the edge...

It was an AWESOME surprise... :thumbup: I was laughing the whole way...

After hearing the exhaust though, I'm on the fence. It's over 3k installed and the last thing I want to do is "red neck" up my brand new M3 - and I'm not sure if this would do it or not. You could tell their exhaust was broken in and a little louder than when it's initially put on the car. It sounded good, but I think the stock exhaust may make the car more of a "wolf in sheep's clothing." Don't get me wrong though, when we were screaming down the straightaway at a at 110 it sounded awesome, but probably a little too much burble at low RPMS for those of us who drive them daily and through neighborhoods. I don't want to sound like a camaro or CTS-V... :tsk:

Just my 2 cents, take it for what its worth... Hopefully you'll get the same treatment.  The M3 hotlap should be standard... I have no idea which one is faster around the track (I assume the M3), but the M3 was so much fun...

Enjoy!


----------



## Albmain (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks taxguru. I would LOVE to get a lap like that in an M3. It would be great to know what my car could really do in the hands of a professional.

Oh, and thanks for the info on the exhaust. I will have to ask them when I am there.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry for the delay... I was out of the office last week.

We can't guarantee it will be available to listen to, but just ask when you are here. If it is available they will try to accomodate and let you hear it. I wouldn't plan on getting an extra hot lap like "taxguru", but glad he was able to experience it :thumbup:. The M3 is just so much fun on our track.


----------



## Albmain (Mar 27, 2009)

I-Won-Today said:


> Sorry for the delay... I was out of the office last week.
> 
> We can't guarantee it will be available to listen to, but just ask when you are here. If it is available they will try to accomodate and let you hear it. I wouldn't plan on getting an extra hot lap like "taxguru", but glad he was able to experience it :thumbup:. The M3 is just so much fun on our track.


Thanks for the info. Looking forward to seeing you again on Monday 6/25. :thumbup:


----------

